# Weird bug in my viv



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

I was looking around in my viv after introducing a new tarapoto imi and was looking at the leaf litter and saw about three really small bugs crwling around. They were really small, smaller than melanogaster fruitflies, and looked to be black. They kind of looked like silverfish/firebrats, but not sure what they were. The viv has been setup for about 9 months now and I havent added any kind of small bugs to it or microfauna. The imi could easily eat these things but im not sure if it would be safe for him. Does anyone know what it could be? Thank You.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds like springtails maybe, any pics?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Tomocerus are larger springtails that look similar to your description

Lou


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Springtails come in many different colors. You will have all sorts of critters pop up in a viv. 99% of the time they are harmless to the frog and actually are beneficial to the mini ecosystem. Now if you get slugs, that's a problem.


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Could be springatil but do they just pop up like that cause i have never kept springtails? I dont have any pics right now but will try to get some later cause my camera battery is dead. Thanks


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Tomocerus are black
Lou


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow man thank you so much i was really worried because i just got him but now i know that its probably fine so thank you for the fast replies.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Springtails can come in on plants, in the soil on the roots. If you miss any of the soil when you plant them in there after rinsing, etc, they can show up. I remember reading in a thread about a container which had a starter culture of springs in it, which was then rinsed and then used to store nuts and bolts in the garage only to have more springtails pop up later. There could also have been eggs on the plant roots which survived a dip in bleach water as well. I had micros show up in my azureus tank as well, but they were froglets and I thought, WTH, they'll feed on them and become fat and happy. No problems.

Zac


----------

